# severum breeding



## Carlo (Dec 28, 2007)

I have 2 green Severums. What I believe the male to be is about 7.5-8" in size, and the female is about 6-6.5" in size. They are housed in a 46 gallon bowfront w/ a raphael cat thats about 6" in size. The male & female have been together for about 2 yrs now, the male & the cat have been together for about 5 years..so they are a happy bunch. 

I recently gave my pair of green severums a change of sceneary. I turned their 46g into my planted tank. I dont know if its because they are snacking on my plants or the change of the tank, but they began the "courting ritual" last night when the lights went out. some pretty intense mock fighting and lip locking. When they locked...it was a pretty neat stand-off. 

I plan on adding some 4" pieces of river rock for them to spawn on, what I want to know is, do I have to seperate the young from the parents. I know I will have to temp. rehouse the cat b/c im sure he would eat the young but I dont know if the parents will eat the young. 

I was planing *if* they do spawn on a rock, that I was going to put the rock in a breeder net until they hatched, then move them into a grow out tank. 

Anything I am missing?

-Carlo


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hard to tell wether or not the parents will eat the eggs or the fry... i usually just move the breeding slate to another tank... it would be best to lay the slate on the bottom of the tank... mine have always preferred that.. besides; it keeps them from knocking the slate over and breaking the tank..
forget about the breeder net thing... you will need a few more tanks.. a 20 long for hatching the eggs and the first 3 weeks of life..... then something like a 50 breeder for the next month... then a 125 or bigger for the next month or so until you ell them.
a good sized female may lay well over 500 eggs...
the hatching tank should be bare with a heater... sponge filter or 2... and treated with a good fungicide...i use methylene blue or 37% formalin..


----------

